# Boat trailer storage



## basscve-mo (Oct 11, 2007)

Well, i finally am here full time from Missouri and love it!! Thanks to DAVE at DAVLOR Marine,my boat is running great!! Does anyone know of where i can store my boat trailer with out paying an arm or a leg? I just don't need it in my driveway with two cars now and just need access to it occasionally...Any help or ideas are appreciated!! Thanks to all in advance..The PFF is terrific!!


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

What kinda boat you got???

NJD:usaflag


----------



## basscve-mo (Oct 11, 2007)

I've got a 21' VIP center console, the trailer is a tandem axle. I was hoping to find just outdoor storage for not so much $..The boat is on a lift at my house, so just need access to the trailer maybe twice a year...if that....any ideas?


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

you did'[nt say were you are.. but on olive road, right across from cody lane they have a storage lot.....dont know the name of it...


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Boat Storage on Hwy 98 916 4800. 55 a month. About 5 mins. from Oriole Beach boat ramp.:usaflag


----------

